# Chimple New Mac



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

So I plan on picking this guy up this week and trading my 4" black diamond rhom for him. It appears to 
have a nice size chimple on his lip. The tank the guy had this fish in was completely bare so I would imagine
it was due to being spooked and running into the glass with no cover. Will this size of one heal on its own. Should
I keep my Black rhom?

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The chimple is probibly caused by constantly rubbing the glass or trying to attack things outside.... can be from a reflection or something else.

What sized tank?


----------

